# What's Sugimori Smoking?



## ElementX (Dec 5, 2013)

Anybody read this article? 



While I don't have a problem with him simplifying designs (simple or complex, if its good its good), I think he's crazy for wanting to simplify an already simple battle system. If anything gen 6 has kept things fresh with the addition of megaevos and other changes to the metagame. Trying to bring things back to the Gen I era _mechanics_ would be a disaster. 

Lucky he's the art director and not the game director.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree, I like the complexity of the game now. If simplifying means removing moves and items that is bullshit.

Only thing that needs to change is making HMs removable (maybe add a cooldown). Pokemon X and Y was already really simple and had the the main game stretched out for a long time (most people had Pokemon over level 70 and 70 by the time they beat the Elite Four).

I would also like them to stop keeping features away from us until the 3rd game (I'm looking at you Move Tutor) and give weaker Pokemon more stuff to work with. I think the game should be all about flexibility.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 6, 2013)

For a game that's all about evolution Game Freak sure seem scared of change


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 6, 2013)

His favorite Pokemon is Gengar, so his ideas must certainly have some merit.

Y'know?


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 6, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> His favorite Pokemon is Gengar, so his ideas must certainly have some merit.
> 
> Y'know?



An evil walking emote


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 6, 2013)

that being said, I'm hoping that they put up the twothree? four? classics up on the 3DS virtual console.

...I'm actually rather surprised that they haven't yet.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2013)

Pokemon has a near perfect balance between mass market playability (you can sink 100's of hours into any one game without even touching the meta game) and enough complexity in the intricacies to keep more hardcore players playing for 1000's of hours.

Taking things away would be a bad thing however they need to stop adding all these new Pokemon and concentrate on making the next gen where you have all the systems, Pokemon, areas etc from previous games. Put it on the Wii U and it will change from being the worst selling console to the best selling console in history.



Swarmy said:


> For a game that's all about evolution Game Freak sure seem scared of change


Gamefreak needs to stop pressing the 'B' button and let the franchise evolve.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 8, 2013)

Black Wraith that is actually a bad idea. Pokemon's main appeal is that it is a handheld gaming series. What you just described would be too big for them to put money in on the off chance it bombs.

This video goes over a lot of the reasons why Pokemon will likely not do anything like that soon.
[YOUTUBE]LeyUbwjNIR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 8, 2013)

The main series is great as it is to me, all around.

Mechanically speaking...It's complex enough for interesting battles among veterans, all the while being simple enough for kids or casuals.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 9, 2013)

he is smoking cereal apparently because drugs dont make a person make that level of bad kind of decisions


----------



## ElementX (Dec 10, 2013)

The thing I don't understand is where this type of thinking is coming from. Pokemon has Legendary status at Nintendo. It sells like crazy, and will continue to sell unless they do a drastic overhaul that changes everything about the series. And even then it would probably still put up good numbers. Like Mario and Zelda, its too big to fail. 

So why the fear of change? Especially after XY, arguably the most innovate gen to date, sold so well and got great feedback from fans and reviewers? Why are they afraid to experiment?

I don't know, maybe this is just Sugimori talking nonsense. Maybe he's just a genwunner himself, but the fact that the development team could be thinking the same as he is unnerves me.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr. Sugimori, stick to designing Pokemon; it's what you're good at.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 10, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> that being said, I'm hoping that they put up the twothree? four? classics up on the 3DS virtual console.
> 
> ...I'm actually rather surprised that they haven't yet.





I have four possible explanations as to why:


They would want the ability to transfer pokemon from the Vitrual Console games to current gen, which they can't due to coding and compatibility issues from Gen 1 & Gen 2 Pokemon (They were coded differently) and you know there will be that one person who will complain they can't (one of the reasons Ruby/Sapphire were not fondly looked upon was you couldn't trade with the GB games.)
They would rather focus on current and future projects - saving things like that for remakes instead to opt for the virtual console system.
Difficulties working with the link system data because the games were made with linking in mind. Either because they are having difficulties getting it to work with the 3DS' wireless or Nintendo has yet to implement the feature fully. (Can you link with people using 3DS virtual console yet?)
Mandates from Nintendo themselves.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Dec 15, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Mr. Sugimori, stick to designing Pokemon; it's what you're good at.



That might be questionable these days. He got artist's block while designing Xerneas and Yveltal, and had to rely on Ohmura's help to finish them.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 16, 2013)

This guy is an idiot. The last thing Pokemon needs is to be more simplistic. In-game battles are, 99.9999% of the time, simplistic to the extreme. That's why we have shit like Nuzlocke. If anything, it needs to be more complex to make in-game battling more challenging. Since it's inception, you can defeat just about every NPC in the game (competitive-style Frontier, Maison, etc aside) with just a team of mediocre sweepers. 

But if you're going they're going to make any overarching changes to the games, it should be the story. Like, introducing an actual plot for starters.


----------

